# Not sure why, but I'm feeling blue.



## Verushkita (Apr 30, 2012)

I know I have yet to share my story. In a nutshell, I caught something early on that could have potentially led to an affair. Now I'm very suspicious all the time, and I hate it. To boot, today I'm feeling blue. I want to cry and I'm not sure why? Maybe because my husband has been so busy with work. I've never been known to be needy or hyper-sensitive, but today maybe an exception. Not sure exactly what I need? Nor why I'm feeling blue? Crap....what do you do to snap yourself out of it? I usually do something nice for myself but I'm not in the mood for any of my usual "pick-me-ups".

Blah!!!!!


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Verushkita - glad to see you posting. I think you would get better, sound advice if you would post your story. I know its a long one, but alot of members on TAM can't give life changing advice without knowing everything 

Stay strong


----------



## Ingalls (Mar 7, 2012)

Verushkita the BS IMO is the one who has so much changes that are forced on them that it's hard to cope with. In my case, I was like you and not clingy or anything but since DDay I have been all over the board with no real reason of "why?" One day I just need his touch, the next minute his touch makes me cringe. I set a timer and allow the tears and hiding under the covers then when it beeps I make myself pop up and wipe my eyes and move on to a project or post on here for venting. BUT I don't do this often. Tears can cleanse but they can also drag on....

Sorry. Like VB you should post bc there are some on here that really really offer great advice.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Verushkita said:


> I know I have yet to share my story. In a nutshell, I caught something early on that could have potentially led to an affair. Now I'm very suspicious all the time, and I hate it. To boot, today I'm feeling blue. I want to cry and I'm not sure why? Maybe because my husband has been so busy with work. I've never been known to be needy or hyper-sensitive, but today maybe an exception. Not sure exactly what I need? Nor why I'm feeling blue? Crap....what do you do to snap yourself out of it? I usually do something nice for myself but I'm not in the mood for any of my usual "pick-me-ups".
> 
> Blah!!!!!


I was like you never jealous or clingy. Gave my cheater husband plenty of space and freedom to do his thing. He took advantage of my trust and it stinks. 

I have all the same moods you describe and I hate being suspicious and jealous. 

Still, it's been proven in studies suspicious, jealous spouse rarely get cheated on. So don't feel bad about being suspicious and jealous going forward. 

The OW in my husband's affair. Was very jealous and suspicious of her husband. She had a key logger on his computer to ensure he did not go to porn sites or email other woman. 

She also put a detective on him when he travel out of town. 

She knew he didn't cheat and if he did she would have been enraged. 

Cheaters hate to be cheated on.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Ugh. Some days are just like that, aren't they? I'd say that if you don't feel like snapping out of it, it's ok VERY OCCASIONALLY to just have a day where you wallow. As long as you only do it once in a while.

Or, as Anne LaMott said, it's ok to go into the pit occasionally -- just don't furnish it.


----------



## Ingalls (Mar 7, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Or, as Anne LaMott said, it's ok to go into the pit occasionally -- just don't furnish it.


I don't know who that is, but that is a great point...


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

run down to the drug store and buy your self some 5htp. Get a good night sleep and you will feel better.


----------



## Knoxvillekelly (Mar 17, 2012)

are you feeling better?


----------



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

focus, and get hold of things. increase your energy. low energy will cause depression and anxiety, take things slow and easy. and plan things step by step.


----------

